# Moss has been engulfed help!!!



## Lgtuk (20 Aug 2017)

I have just been away for a long week's holiday and come back to what I can only describe as moss anilalation.

As you can see from the picture all of my moss has been engulfed in green hair algae. The rest of the tank is spotless.

Anyone know why my moss has been taken over and nothing else has been touched?

And is their anything apart from throwing the moss away I can do about it to save my lovely mosses?


----------



## jon nash (20 Aug 2017)

amano shrimp will eat it


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Lgtuk said:


> I have just been away for a long week's holiday and come back to what I can only describe as moss anilalation.
> 
> As you can see from the picture all of my moss has been engulfed in green hair algae. The rest of the tank is spotless.
> 
> ...



Did anybody dose your ferts whilst you were away? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lgtuk (20 Aug 2017)

Matty123 said:


> Did anybody dose your ferts whilst you were away?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a once a week fert and dosed the day I left so it's only 2 days over my normal cycle. It's weird only the moss has been affected.


jon nash said:


> amano shrimp will eat it


I had some and unfortunately they turned into an expensive snack


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Have you done a head count of livestock? Do you inject co2? All ok with the filter? I experienced this with just my moss a few months back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lgtuk (20 Aug 2017)

Matty123 said:


> Have you done a head count of livestock? Do you inject co2? All ok with the filter? I experienced this with just my moss a few months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headcount looks ok, diy co2 was running about half normal strength but running, filter was due it's normal clean when I got back.

Luckily my moss was very thick and I have just removed a big clump from the top and looks a lot better now.


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Quite possibly due to the drop in co2 and flow. It's a stubborn bugger to get rid of but it'll eventually go. Keep twirling it off with a toothbrush and pick at it. Shot blast it with H202 worked for me. Shot blasting it with Easy carbo never did much for me. 

Kind regards 
Matt  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lgtuk (20 Aug 2017)

I haven't been brave enough to use h2o2 yet sounds just wrong lol


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Lgtuk said:


> I haven't been brave enough to use h2o2 yet sounds just wrong lol



Yeah so did I. But I took the plunge (pun intended) and it amazed me to how fab it works. I think it's the peroxide bit that puts us off. Just think of it as oxygen as that's all it really is. I use it regularly now and it's really cheap on EBay, just make sure you get the good grade 3% solution. I've just ordered another litre of the stuff and cost less than 9 quid including delivery. Applied properly you won't have any issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lgtuk (20 Aug 2017)

Does it kill the plant the algae is attach to?


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Lgtuk said:


> Does it kill the plant the algae is attach to?



Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lgtuk (20 Aug 2017)

Thanks for your help Matty I will give it a go


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Any tips on how to use it just let me know 

Kind regards 
Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c (20 Aug 2017)

no need buy it from ebay, you can get 200ml of 6% from any high street chemist for about £1.75. dilute this down to 3% and it works fine. so you get a litre of 3% for under a fiver!


----------



## Matty123 (21 Aug 2017)

papa_cee said:


> no need buy it from ebay, you can get 200ml of 6% from any high street chemist for about £1.75. dilute this down to 3% and it works fine. so you get a litre of 3% for under a fiver!



Indeed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusticdr (21 Aug 2017)

Matty123 said:


> Any tips on how to use it just let me know
> 
> Kind regards
> Matt
> ...


sorry to steal the thread. Was wondering whether we just spray 3% h2o2 on moss within water or do we take out the moss and then spray? If sprayed inside water r there any other precautions to take apart from switching off filters and powerheads? I too have green string algae on my flame moss which just wudnt go after 2 months of manual removal. Entire tank s free of algae otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty123 (21 Aug 2017)

rusticdr said:


> sorry to steal the thread. Was wondering whether we just spray 3% h2o2 on moss within water or do we take out the moss and then spray? If sprayed inside water r there any other precautions to take apart from switching off filters and powerheads? I too have green string algae on my flame moss which just wudnt go after 2 months of manual removal. Entire tank s free of algae otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Morning 

Not really part from keeping it to a maximum of 2mg per US gallon. I do tend to do a water change after using it, it's probably not necessary but I've seen some do it and some don't but I prefer to. Yeah keep your filters, pumps and any other circulation devices switched off for 15-20 minutes. Obviously it's better to administer the H202 whilst the plants/moss are still submerged but draining your tank to expose your plants/moss for 15-20 minutes whilst the H202 does its magic won't hurt. As long as you get a reliable pump spray bottle you'll be good to go. I need to get a more reliable one! I'm currently spot dosing with a flooring syringe which aint all that bad to the the mega size of it but have used those 5ml ones in the past which took yonks to administer it! It's probably wise not to directly shot blast it at any inverts you might have and I don't think your fish would appreciate it either but it's that fast acting it quickly turns into o2 so it's safer than what you'll initially think it is. Took me a bit of courage to initially use it but after a bit of research on forums and YouTube it's well worth it. You'll see as lot of bubbling depending on the amount of algae you have but within a couple of days it'll turn red/white where it'll be easy fodder to waft away when it's dead in the water (literally)! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusticdr (21 Aug 2017)

Matty123 said:


> Morning
> 
> Not really part from keeping it to a maximum of 2mg per US gallon. I do tend to do a water change after using it, it's probably not necessary but I've seen some do it and some don't but I prefer to. Yeah keep your filters, pumps and any other circulation devices switched off for 15-20 minutes. Obviously it's better to administer the H202 whilst the plants/moss are still submerged but draining your tank to expose your plants/moss for 15-20 minutes whilst the H202 does its magic won't hurt. As long as you get a reliable pump spray bottle you'll be good to go. I need to get a more reliable one! I'm currently spot dosing with a flooring syringe which aint all that bad to the the mega size of it but have used those 5ml ones in the past which took yonks to administer it! It's probably wise not to directly shot blast it at any inverts you might have and I don't think your fish would appreciate it either but it's that fast acting it quickly turns into o2 so it's safer than what you'll initially think it is. Took me a bit of courage to initially use it but after a bit of research on forums and YouTube it's well worth it. You'll see as lot of bubbling depending on the amount of algae you have but within a couple of days it'll turn red/white where it'll be easy fodder to waft away when it's dead in the water (literally)!
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton. Got 6% h2o2 today. Will wait till the end of the week though as I did my water change only last night. Will have to do with a 10ml syringe as it's only a small area. Will post pre and post treatment pics. It may be useful for the OP too. Tc. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty123 (21 Aug 2017)

rusticdr said:


> Thanks a ton. Got 6% h2o2 today. Will wait till the end of the week though as I did my water change only last night. Will have to do with a 10ml syringe as it's only a small area. Will post pre and post treatment pics. It may be useful for the OP too. Tc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



No problem. I use 3 % solution so I can only comment on that strength. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

